# 42 ft Slocum: Need Advice.



## Debs (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi out there,

Forgive me if I’m posting in the wrong area this is my first time on Sailnet. At 56 my husband & myself are finally ready launch out on a Dream we've had all our lives, namely to live aboard a sailboat for a few years. We feel that if we don’t do this ASAP it will be too late. We'd really like the opinions of those who know the 43 ft Slocum. We love the inside layout but have been told she doesn't point well. What difference is there between a boat that points "well" & one that "doesn't point well" ? How much longer would it take to get somewhere. What kind of problems does that create? Another question: Are the teak decks a problem? We hear there’s plywood sandwiched between the fiberglass.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, let me be the first to welcome you to sailnet Deb!

Do you own the boat already? If not...two words KNOWLEDGE & SURVEY!

I'll let the experts go on about pointing... I didn't even know what it was when I bought my boat, and it took me 2 years to get over the feeling of; "I'M GONNA DIE WHEN SHE HEELS" Now? I love it. sail her alone quite often.. even with friends on board.

Teak decks are beautiful, but I don't know if any of them don't leak.

Do you have photos yet?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

These boats are laid out a lot like a Hans Christen or Valiant, if I remember right. 
I know I have been on one as a couple we have meet while cruising had one. 
I believe they are a heavy displacement full keeled boat. If pointing is not one of her strong points than taking a blow certainly is. 
Teak decks on a boat of that era are certainly going to need some addressing if they have not already been addressed.
You can probably find more room for a liveaboard on something else in the same length over all, but if you love the boat, than I would never try a talk you out of it.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Hi Debs, something you may not have noticed since you are new here is if you scroll down on this screen you get to "Similar Posts" and there are a number of older posts that deal with your question so you might want to read them.

If I might add my two cents, in order to find what type of sailboat meets your needs to needs to define what you expect to do with it. Throw that out and you will get some helpfull feed back. 

Good luck

Gary


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The teak decks on a boat this age are always a caution flag.. really depends on the maintenance and upkeep she's had.

Solid, probably lots of teak inside and out, won't point with the racers, that was never the design brief... a decent liveaboard/ocean cruiser, a less optimum coastal cruiser - but she'd look good anchored in a nice Mexican bay somewhere


----------



## rawscal (Jan 11, 2013)

hI Deb I was terrified of Helling ,Now Love it! And did not tell he person who's Boat I WAS SAILING or should I SAY Learning on, But as my courage increased so did my confidence!
You will be Fine Tough it out it,s worth it !!! Roger


----------



## Debs (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for everyones input. 
Gary, I will check out the "similar posts" below.
We haven't yet bought a boat. I suppose what I really liked re the Slocum was the semi rounded salon & generally the downstairs seemed less clausterphobic than others. We are planning to live aboard for 2 to 5 years or more. First we want to sail up & down the West coast (from Comox, Vancouver Isl) then, when & if we are confident enough to head south down the coast. If anyone out there is presently sailing a Slocum 43 we'd love to hear from you or if there's anyone who can suggest another boat for our purposes that would be great too! Around 40 to 47 ft. This is wonderful having a forum like this.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If you truly plan to sail offshore the 'rounded settee' is not really very practical if you need a midships sea berth during a passage. Coastal cruising and harbour hopping it's less of an issue.

Valiant 40/42 and Passport 42 are a couple of similar boats - the P42 is from the same designer as the Slocum - (West Van's Stan Huntingford). If the budget is there I'd prefer the Passport 40 overall, beautiful fit-out, rock solid, better performance, big cockpit... but probably a bit pricier.

I'd avoid going to 47 feet personally, but YMMV...


----------



## Debs (Oct 16, 2012)

We went aboard a passport 47 last week & loved the layout as well....very similar to the Slocum. Will check out the Valiant & Passport 42. I reacon the Passport 47 will be too pricy for us.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

my boat though smaller has a u shaped settee .. I don't like it.. too much trouble to get behind the table.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

If you do not have experience sailing/ handling a 40 something sailboat of heavy displacement I would suggest you find some nice soul who will take you out on one. That is a lot of boat for a couple to handle, can be done but worth considering.


----------



## Debs (Oct 16, 2012)

We have sailed my brother's 36 ft Lapworth over a period of 4 or 5 summers, between 3 & 5 weeks a summer. Its been in bad repair so haven't sailed her the past couple years. We figure we need more room than that if we are going to live aboard.


----------



## Debs (Oct 16, 2012)

By the way how do I change the flag since we're Canadians...from Vancover Island that is.


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome Debs, another newbie with plans for heading out. We are from the west too, AB, but heading out later this summer from the east. Well wishes, and all the best with making your choice of boat. I'm liking the center cockpits the more I look, but am happy with our choice because we have sailed her, and she felt very secure. I've read, you need to love the boat you pick, and with love we all know, it take commitment and work, so follow your heart, and of course.. all the knowledge of this site  Best wishes.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Debs said:


> By the way how do I change the flag since we're Canadians...from Vancover Island that is.


Go to your "User CP" and set your information in your profile.


----------

